# plants too wet.. stupid idea?



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jul 16, 2011)

ok two of my plants are growing in pots in compost, peat and perlite basically but it rains here way too much so the drainage doesnt seem to be good enough. i have been moving them to shelter recently when it looks bad just to try and dry them out a bit as theyre being over-watered which stops me being able to fertilize them. 

was thinking of putting a piece of polystyrene around the base of the plant with a hole cut for the stem so like a disk with a channel it can slot into and raise it up enough to allow air to get to the soil. is this stupid? will polystyrene do anything in direct sunlight fumes, melting etc or are there any other problems with this other than looking a bit conspicuous.


----------



## BBFan (Jul 16, 2011)

Plants can drown.  However, covering the soil (especially wet soil) will create new and different problems, most notably mold that could spread to the plant.

Are the plants showing signs of being over-watered (droopy, lack of turgor)?


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jul 16, 2011)

hey, yes they were droopy for a while (especially at the top of the plant) and are just recovering now, though growth is still strong.
bringing them inside for a while helped but i have no way to control the light and as theyre close to flower i dont wanna screw up the hours (maybe im wrong here) seeing a few possible pistils/balls. i had them in a shed at night and in house during the day.

was planning on this just short term and they would be hovering/held on the stem so air could still get to the dirt. is there any other way? just trying to think of a way to help em along as it has been raining most days here so im sure itll just get worse till the weather changes. 

was going to cover them with this mesh that you put down to stop weeds growing to look less conspicuous. wont be doing anything without a few opinions anyway. 

so what is better chance of mold(if this still sounds like it would promote it) or constantly overwatered? this should only be short term anyway just till weather improves or i can find a better option


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 16, 2011)

I covered my container to keep the rain from getting to soil...Its in massproducers coco thread....I didnt have issues and seeme dto work well for me...maybe ya need to hole umbrella for her?...


take care and be safe
:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 16, 2011)

Add more holes to the pots. the little bit of root damage you do drilling/cutting the no holes won't hurt the plants in will just be a little root pruning. If you can pull the root ball with the soil out of the pot add a layer of perlite or gravel to the bottom it will help the drainage of the water.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jul 16, 2011)

just did that actually before refreshing this. very carefully with a screwdriver dont think i damaged anything. doubled the amount of holes anyway. 

i already have some perlite in the mix but not enough im sure and theres a layer of gravel at the bottom weathers crazy here though. ill know for next time anyway. i dont think im comfortable uprooting them think ill let em tough it out for now anyway.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jul 17, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I covered my container to keep the rain from getting to soil...Its in massproducers coco thread....I didnt have issues and seeme dto work well for me...maybe ya need to hole umbrella for her?...
> 
> 
> take care and be safe
> :48:



ill go have a search, ill just need to modify a camo umbrella stealth it up a notch


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jul 17, 2011)

made a wedge of polystyrene covered in a  material anyway and tied it to the pot so it covers about half the pot at an angle so rain will drain off a bit. should be enough airflow and help dry it just a bit atleast.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 20, 2011)

I just asked for ideas on this problem in hows your weather thread, hard to believe the rest of the worlds bakeing!!!


----------



## bznuts (Jul 20, 2011)

yes i just posted on this same issue. the dreadful overwatering.

i guess all we can do is let them dry out and then be super focused on how much we water em from then on.

thinking because the first few inches of dirt was 'dry' the plants needed more water was so wrong come to find out. as i stick the moisture meter into the soil, making sure i go _deep enough_ to get a reading where the roots are located, it jumps through the roof!

*i went wrong by not using common sense and not getting a moisture meter*
 not to mention NEVER BUY DIRT OVER THE PHONE


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 20, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Add more holes to the pots. the little bit of root damage you do drilling/cutting the no holes won't hurt the plants in will just be a little root pruning. If you can pull the root ball with the soil out of the pot add a layer of perlite or gravel to the bottom it will help the drainage of the water.


 I drilled about another 50 holes per pot on my 12 gallon ones, The pot, that I inserted the screens into, seemed as dry, or wet, as the others, i'm starting to wonder if I need to build a arc, and load it with all the strains of the world, lol  what a crap summer. Man, what a difference in plants, the one was started in the Mycoos stuff and LST'd  while the other was just left in good soil. Talk about a yield difference.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 20, 2011)

bznuts said:
			
		

> yes i just posted on this same issue. the dreadful overwatering.
> 
> i guess all we can do is let them dry out and then be super focused on how much we water em from then on.
> 
> ...


   If the pots aren't to big I tip them to see how light they are, if i can easily lift the edge of say a 20 gallon pot one handed, I water, If my plants and the soil and everything is healthy, I read the plants, I try to wait till the bottom leaves start to droop just a little, but I'm retired and spend alot of time in the garden,


----------



## bznuts (Jul 20, 2011)

lifting the pots to estimate soil moisture will definitely give u a ruff estimate as to whether or not they need water or not. i would combine this method with the visual signs of the plant (what it is telling u visually) in determining the next watering. -i know i am having watering issues as well but i will try to help.

i dont have much experience in potted growing. i neeeded a moisture meter for mine because theyre in the ground- and i talked with an old school grower who claims you want to actaully let these plants (marijuana) dry out (soil) completely before watering again. supposedly the roots will search for water, which is incouraged.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 20, 2011)

Ya the saying us old farts use is Maryjane doesn't like to keep her feet wet. I had that on my signature once upon a time.


----------

